# webtunr.c**



## spacereiner (5 Januar 2009)

Schon wieder eine neue Nutzlosseite,oder kennt die schon jemand?Da kann man angeblich Musik legal runterladen,sind aber alles nur Aufnahmen von Webradios
Der Quatsch kostet 79 Euro für sechs Monate,steht ganz unten

Um Webradios aufzunehmen gibts bei Google unzählige kostenlose Programme

Also Vorsicht Leute

Das Impressum sagt eigentlich schon alles



> Global Online Holding Inc.
> UP House - 5th Floor
> Port Saeed Road
> P.O. Box 43659
> ...





> Servicecenter Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz
> RS Web Services GmbH & Co. KG
> Postfach 1231
> 85503 Ottobrunn


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: webtunr.c***



spacereiner schrieb:


> ....kennt die schon jemand?


Das ist eine von vielen Schwesterseiten neben netarena.tv


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: webtunr.c***

Die sind tatsächlich schon seit über einem Jahr auf dem Radar. Ach ja übrigens...

RS Web Services
--> BWA Büroservices

Spätestens bei der Netfusion Ltd ist dann alles klar.

Schmeiß den Namen O* in Verbindung mit "Dubai" in Google, wenn Du's schneller brauchst.
Man fühlt sich wohl in Bayern.


----------

